# Canadian Horse feeds



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

How tall is he? What breed? Try raising his hay and grain intake, 1 1/2 lbs total a day isn't an awful lot. My shetland gets more than that, she gets probably about 3 lbs a day split into two feedings.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Be careful with how much of that COB you are feeding. It has a high amount of sugar and can cause founder if overfed.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi I feed Matrix FiberSmart 

*Matrix Fiber-Smart Horse Pellet. * 
Matrix Fiber-Smart Horse Pellet is a grain & molasses free diet with less than 1/2 the NSC's and sugar than traditional diets. It contains high levels of digestable "Super Fibers" providing "Cool Energy" for both maintenance & performance horses. This feed contains PHN's Vitamin mineral pack and high levels of natural enzymes for improved digestive system health and live yeast culture for improved fiber digestion. 
Guaranteed Analysis 
Protein.......14% (min) Fat....... 4% (min) Fibre....... 20% (max) Calcium........1.10% (actual) Phos.......0.65% (actual) Selenium.......0.90 (mg/kg) Vit A....... 17500 (iu/kg) Vit D....... 1550 (iu/kg) Vit E....... 390 (iu/kg) 


Its made by Otter Coop feeds

I also add ground flax


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

I feed FRONT RUNNER Cool Command for most my horses.
The oldies get FR senior Feed.
I also have a few on FR 12%

They also get flax, oil, some Beet Pulp, and Equine choice (pro/prebiotic combo)
I also add some different supplements on a an individual basis.


----------



## JustRide181 (Jan 5, 2010)

Love Otter Co-op feeds - really nice clean product, you never have to worry about getting a bad bag. They have some neat new low sugar, high fibre feeds too.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

JustRide181 said:


> Love Otter Co-op feeds - really nice clean product, you never have to worry about getting a bad bag. They have some neat new low sugar, high fibre feeds too.


Me too. 

Where in BC are you located?

That's a fair bit of sugar feeding both sweet feed and COB.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

JustRide181 said:


> Love Otter Co-op feeds - really nice clean product, you never have to worry about getting a bad bag. They have some neat new low sugar, high fibre feeds too.



Yep the FiberSmart and fat smart are 2 of their newest feeds.

Ken (their nutritionist) is great to talk to.

I am in Richmond but Hunter is in South Surrey - well Langley at the moment at the trainers :0)


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

I really like Masterfeeds. Right now I am using Fusion- a low glycemic feed and finishing touch , with equigold minerals and free choice salt and hay. They look great. I have used all the Masterfeeds products at different stages, and beet pulp, depending on what I want. If there is a rep in your area contact them and they can help you with your goals for your horse. Maybe it would be good to rule out anything medical as well?


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi thanks for all your replies and upping his hay intake is not a option at the barn... I am trying to remove most of the COB his condition isnt skinny but just comparing feeds it seems he isnt getting enough vit. or minerals. I am in the north okanagan area. =)


----------

